# OpenVPN & Standard Gateway



## jccTeq (5. April 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich hab zuhause gerade ein kleines Problem: Ich bin über meinen DSL-Zugang Mitglied in einem kleinen privaten VPN, welches mir auch den Zugang nach draußen ermöglicht. Da ich aber auch noch einen normalen Zugang zum Internet habe, möchte ich nicht, daß OpenVPN mir nach Einwahl immer das Standard Gateway auf den vom DHCP-Server des VPN zugewiesenen Rechner verbiegt (kommt einem "route add 0.0.0.0 mask 0.0.0.0 <ip-vpn-server>" gleich, welche dann in der Routingtable an allererster Stelle kommt). 

So gehen meine ganzen Verbindungen nach draußen aber über das VPN, was ich nicht möchte. Ich möchte von diesem Rechner nur Verbindungen, die sich innerhalb des VPN bewegen auch in dem VPN haben. Alles andere soll über den normalen DSL-Zugang gehen (was im Endeffekt jedesmal auf ein "route delete 0.0.0.0 <ip-vpn-server>" rausläuft).

Ihr versteht, worauf ich hinaus will?

Wie konfiguriere ich mein OpenVPN so, daß mein Heimrechner meinen Heim Router als Standard GW nutzt und mein anderer Rechner, der woanders steht, wie vorgesehen den VPN Server als Standard GW nutzt? 

Ich habe noch einen zweiten Rechner in diesem VPN, welcher den primären Zugang über das VPN Gateway benötigt. 

VPN Client1: Windows XP SP2 (zuhause)
VPN Client2: Windows 2000 (woanders)
VPN Server: Gentoo Linux
Heim Router: IPCop

Bis auf die Sache mit den Gateways funktioniert das alles einwandfrei.


----------

